# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you own/drive a car?

## huppypuppy

Do you own/drive a car?

----------


## Otherside

I'm insured on my parents car and sort of drive it occasionally when I can. I don't have a full drivers license though. Still waiting for my test date so I can actually get one. Or have a shot at getting one at least.

Edit - Do you have to have car insurance to be able to drive in other countries? You have to here. You're in big trouble if you don't have a policy out and you decide to go for a drive here. Get picked up by one of those number-plate camera thingys.

----------


## SmileyFace

Yes I have a car and drive. I drive a lot. *sigh* That's LA life for you lol

----------


## huppypuppy

> I'm insured on my parents car and sort of drive it occasionally when I can. I don't have a full drivers license though. Still waiting for my test date so I can actually get one. Or have a shot at getting one at least.
> 
> Edit - Do you have to have car insurance to be able to drive in other countries? You have to here. You're in big trouble if you don't have a policy out and you decide to go for a drive here. Get picked up by one of those number-plate camera thingys.



Are you referring to the Automatic Number Plate Recognition cameras???

As for car insurance in Australia - you don't have to have it but if you have a crash, you will need to be able to pay for the other person's car. If you're under 25 and want to drive a car registered in the name of a parent/friend who is over 25, you will need to be added on as a driver - if you don't and you have an accident, the premiums/excess will be high!

We also have what is known as a "green slip" - you need to have that insurance finalised before you can register a car here.... what that covers is injury and disability stemming from a car accident. They are mega expensive but it's a mandatory item for registration purposes. No green slip = no registration!

----------


## L

Own my car, drive all the time. Love my car, public transport here is carp and I used to live in the country so it's so handy. Got a new car just over half a year ago...my baby, I spent a lot of money on it but I travel a lot and I needed to get the sports car out of my system.

----------


## Otherside

> Are you referring to the Automatic Number Plate Recognition cameras???
> 
> As for car insurance in Australia - you don't have to have it but if you have a crash, you will need to be able to pay for the other person's car. If you're under 25 and want to drive a car registered in the name of a parent/friend who is over 25, you will need to be added on as a driver - if you don't and you have an accident, the premiums/excess will be high!
> 
> We also have what is known as a "green slip" - you need to have that insurance finalised before you can register a car here.... what that covers is injury and disability stemming from a car accident. They are mega expensive but it's a mandatory item for registration purposes. No green slip = no registration!



Yeah thats what I mean. They can pick up whether or not you have car insurance or not. At the very least, you need it to cover damage to someone elses car or damge to them. It's expensive if you're a new driver and under the age of 25...both of which I am =/

----------


## huppypuppy

> Own my car, drive all the time. Love my car, public transport here is carp and I used to live in the country so it's so handy. Got a new car just over half a year ago...my baby, I spent a lot of money on it but I travel a lot and I needed to get the sports car out of my system.



What sort of car did you decide on, L???? This is our car - it's a 2003 Toyota Camry Altise ACV36R:

----------


## Kirsebaer

Yes and yes. I own a car exactly like this one:

----------


## L

FB_IMG_1466264820852.jpg

Audi A1 sportsback

----------


## Rawr

I've had a car ever since I was 15. Still got it but have never drove it except for a couple of practice rounds where I ended up having a panic attack & stopping to where whoever was next to me had to finish driving for me. I'm about to be 21 now & still the same. Still got the car. It's a 2000 Honda Accord. Kinda banged up on the outside and the radio don't work which is why it's perfect for me to practice in & tear up lol.

----------


## huppypuppy

> FB_IMG_1466264820852.jpg
> 
> Audi A1 sportsback



Very nice! A customer of my late father's owns a A4 Avant (estate) with the 1.8 litre turbocharged 4 cylinder petrol engine. Dad took me for a drive in it to warm up the oil for a oil change - we went up a 50km/h street and he hoofed it! The boost from the turbocharger came in and it threw me back in the seat.... we were doing 90km/h or thereabouts.....

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Own and drive. Never bought, always built.

----------


## fetisha

I own one but hate driving in my city the most cause cops are everywhere there and when I try to drive under the speed limit ( but not too slow) to be safe people tale gate me *sigh* and I was wondering does anyone know if its ok and safe to drive more than 2 hours on my car? Its a 2004 chevy malibu, I want to drive to other states and I don't have a debt card to rent a car. My last car's transmission died and I'm hoping this wont happen again.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Hi fetisha.

Do you have anyone that can look over your car for you? Check oil, tranny fluid, make sure radiator is full? Maybe you do these things yourself.  Does it seem to have any problems that would cause you to have concern?

----------


## fetisha

> Hi fetisha.
> 
> Do you have anyone that can look over your car for you? Check oil, tranny fluid, make sure radiator is full? Maybe you do these things yourself.  Does it seem to have any problems that would cause you to have concern?



Yeah I have someone but he recommends a rental car to travel but it is really hard to get a debt card for me since they keep dening me ( I don't have bad credit btw) but other people say its ok to use your own car for a road trip. My car is used and used to be a rental car itself  :XD:

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Sure it is okay to use your own car for a road trip. But you have to weigh risks. Not many people have a lot of extra money lying around, just incase their car breaks. You are looking at tires, which aren't cheap, many people forget about those,  and all the wear and tear on the rest of the vehicle.  On the other hand, the rental car, costs money to. You have to pay for the gas, some like you to get insurance, whatever they charge for the day and if you go over your mileage. Plus you need to take pictures of the rental car before you take it,  do a complete investigation, cause if they find something when you get back, that WAS there when you took it, they can charge you. 

You can have a brand new vehicle, and something can go wrong.  There is no way to tell if many parts on a vehicle will go. Some give you signs, and some don't. It is all a gamble.  

Are you planning this trip alone? If you have others going, do any of them have a credit card, and you could all share the bill? Or look into bus trips. 
There are many bus trips that run to other states, and all you have to do is buy the ticket ::):

----------


## fetisha

> Sure it is okay to use your own car for a road trip. But you have to weigh risks. Not many people have a lot of extra money lying around, just incase their car breaks. You are looking at tires, which aren't cheap, many people forget about those,  and all the wear and tear on the rest of the vehicle.  On the other hand, the rental car, costs money to. You have to pay for the gas, some like you to get insurance, whatever they charge for the day and if you go over your mileage. Plus you need to take pictures of the rental car before you take it,  do a complete investigation, cause if they find something when you get back, that WAS there when you took it, they can charge you. 
> 
> You can have a brand new vehicle, and something can go wrong.  There is no way to tell if many parts on a vehicle will go. Some give you signs, and some don't. It is all a gamble.  
> 
> Are you planning this trip alone? If you have others going, do any of them have a credit card, and you could all share the bill? Or look into bus trips. 
> There are many bus trips that run to other states, and all you have to do is buy the ticket



Yeah I did use a rental car last year to go to jacksonville fl from ga. I had no idea I had to use a certain card to rent a car ( I only have a check card) so my mom ended up paying for it herself since she has one. So yeah thats the only road trip I took by myself but I do like traveling so I have to think about  which route I will take which is renting a car, using my own, taking the bus or driving with friends to help me, thanks.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

You are very welcome. I would like to add, with everything going on in the world right now, please be careful. If you do take your trip out of state, please consider, not going alone :;-):

----------


## fetisha

> You are very welcome. I would like to add, with everything going on in the world right now, please be careful. If you do take your trip out of state, please consider, not going alone



Oh I was meeting a friend there don't worry, but yeah I don't travel alone at all.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Glad to hear. Stay safe.

----------


## HoldTheSea

My partner and I own a car and drive, although I often take public transit as well. I actually just got my license recently even though I'm 26. Better late than never. My partner actually learned to drive over 10 years ago even though he has some challenges. Driving is not one of his challenges.  ::): 
My car looks exactly like this one

----------


## Antidote

No, I prefer walking and using transport, and where I live, there's abundant transport so it's possible to get by without a car. And in fact I'd say it's easier because cars just seem like a bunch of expenses I rather not have.

----------


## MobileChucko

DSC00608.JPG

Here's my ride...  It's a 2015 Scion FR-S...  She'll do 0 to 60 in 6.0 seconds, and has a top end of 145 mph, yet I get 33 mpg.  What I really love is the 340 watt Pioneer stereo with eight speakers.  Sounds great!...

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Here's my ride...  It's a 2015 Scion FR-S...  She'll do 0 to 60 in 6.0 seconds, and has a top end of 145 mph, yet I get 33 mpg.  What I really love is the 340 watt Pioneer stereo with eight speakers.  Sounds great!...



That is an awesome car! I'm jealous lol. What's the price range on something like that?





> My partner and I own a car and drive



Not anymore... Long story, but I think I already explained it somewhere on here. RIP car  ::(:

----------


## MobileChucko

Hi HoldTheSea!...  This puppy runs about $30,000.  Worth every penny!

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Hi HoldTheSea!...  This puppy runs about $30,000.  Worth every penny!



That's unfortunately a bit out of my price range  ::(:  I can see how it would be worth every penny though! Gorgeous car!
I can afford a car that's in the $5500 - $7000 range, it would obviously have to be a used car, do you have any suggestions?

----------


## MobileChucko

In that price range I'd stick with the Japanese...  A Toyota Corolla or Honda Civic are good choices.  My first car was a used one that cost me $1,200...

----------


## HoldTheSea

> In that price range I'd stick with the Japanese...  A Toyota Corolla or Honda Civic are good choices.  My first car was a used one that cost me $1,200...



Thanks for the Suggestions  ::):  I'll have to look around for used Toyotas. I've heard good things about Civics too though.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I own a bright yellow aztek with Betty Boop graphics I miss driving more than anything she is setting out in the garage .  ::(:  I just want to be able to walk without a walker and pain and drive all over taking photos and shop in stores not online I miss so much.

----------


## MobileChucko

AS#1.jpg

My second car is a convertible, and only has two tires-LOL! :Rofl:

----------


## 1

No

----------


## Cuchculan

No and No

----------


## Skippy

I own a 2004 pontiac montana, bit ising a jeep for now until i get van from ontario. we live outta the van when travelling and camping

----------


## Meow2907

I just got my first car last week! So excited. I love it.

----------


## Kimbra

I take buses.

----------


## foe

I have my Camry since 2010. All paid off and everything. 

I'm gonna try to stick with it for another year or two but I want​ something more equip with the current generation of apps/phones.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes and yes. It's kind of a sports car kind of thing. I'm too paranoid to say make and model lol, I have a habit of giving out too much information online sometimes, plus I've been stalked online by an ex before. It's kind of an unusual make and model, too, so. Anyway. It's a lot of fun to drive though, it absolutely hauls [BEEP] and it has a sunroof. I have to be careful not to get sunburned, I drive around with it open all the time, and my job requires me to drive quite a bit.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I own a train and it's really inconvenient but impresses the ladeez.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I drive it but I sure don't own it.

Thug lyfe

(JK it's my parents and I'm poor)

----------

